# cherry shrimp?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

how can u tell if u have a "pure" strain of cherry shrimp?

can u purify cherry shrimp strain?

if u have a "pure" strain can you breed them to change color or other traits?

would it be worth it to purify or breed cherries to be a specific way? (darker, lighter, bigger etc.)

please answer the same questions refering to snails...


----------

